# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voostellen

## mrlogos

HI ALLEMAAL; ik ben nieuw op dit net....al meer dan 20 jaar werkzaam in de gezondheidszorg met een eigen praktijk NATUURGENEESKUNDE ( Electro Acupunctuur/homeopathie/fytotherapie/voedingssupplementen). Daarvoor in de hulpverlening gewerkt in de verslaafdensector. Opleidingen op academisch niveau genoten in de vakgebieden van theologie en psychologie. Werk in mij praktijk ook met psychotherapie en spirituele pastorale zorg voor de medemens om samen antwoord te vinden op belangrijke levensvragen en deze door te vertalen naar het leven van elke dag...dus heel praktisch toegepast....
In 1987 de LOGOS AKADEMIE opgericht met beroepsopleidingen destijds in de Spirituele Gezondheidszorg/hulpverlening.....zo altijd maar bezig in de hoop en het vertrouwen op een geheel eigen wijze een bijdrage te mogen leveren voor de algehele gezondheidszorg van geest,ziel en lichaam.....

----------


## Rene4045

Hoi zieken en minderen zieke 

Mijn naam is Rene ik ben hier omdat ik last heb van mijn bovenbeen de rechter en dat trek door naar mijn knie aan de onderzijde en dat doet het meeste pijn met zitten en opstaan , ik heb Fysio maar twijfel of dat wel help op haar aanraden een hometrainer gekocht helaas daar gaat het nog meer pijn van doen. dus ik kijk hier of ik wat kan vinden dat het overgaat of beter weg gaat en wat ik daar aan kan doen.
Groetjes rene

----------

